# ISDN Log !?

## bastibasti

Hi,

I have now ordered myself an old fritz pci card, as usb fritz doesnt seem to be supported by avm any more. However the kernel loads the hisax kernel correctly, and incomming calls appear inside /var/log/messages  (isdn_tty).

Now I also saw that isdn4k-utils do not have a ebuild anymore and I cannot get capi to work either. 

I need a possibility that gives the from and to numbers into a script so i can display the numbers on my monitor. Any suggestions?

----------

